# Stolen! South Wales



## Cinnamontoast (15 May 2019)

I have shared this from Facebook. Please donâ€™t contact me, contact the owner here: https://www.facebook.com/carwyn.wil...ip1SOHn8CvtvN0ThKyBlKElTI_y9u3Q1cM_9I&fref=nf

â€˜Regretfully i have been left with no option other than to go public and ask for your help in finding crugybar bessie mai bessie was loaned to Chris Bevan and Hannah Mari john in April last year they also have her passport as it has to accompany her during transit Due to recent events i decided it was best for bessie to come back to us here but unfortunately after numerous telephone calls and myself and two very good friends going with the trailer to collect her to be met by Chris bevan and taken on a wild goose chase where my bessie was nowhere to be seen after lots of excuses and lies to even forwarding me a picture of her a picture of her which was taken back home here 2 yrs previous which means its been copied and edited from my facebook
Honestly how can you do this to bessie and me all i want is bessie home so please i am asking for your help if anyone knows of her whereabouts or has seen her please get in touch with me on here Any news good or bad please someone must know where she is as she is not on any ground they have their own on so she must be with someone Bessie is also believed to be heavily in foal HELP FIND BESSIE ///// PLEASE SHARE THANKSâ€™


----------



## dogatemysalad (16 May 2019)

What a beautiful mare. I hope she is found soon, it must be heart breaking for her owner.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 May 2019)

There are comments on FB saying she was starved to death. I sincerely hope this is not the case. The owner looks to be a producer of some very fine animals.


----------



## Velcrobum (17 May 2019)

Just looked at the FB page and there is a posting that states the mare is dead.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 May 2019)

i think that the owner was told that but thinks it is a red herring so is still searching as she cant find anyone who can confirm that she is dead.   i really hope not she is beautiful


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 May 2019)

Blimey, I hadnâ€™t thought of that! Itâ€™s like a detective case! We need some South Wales HHOs to keep their eyes open.


----------

